# Injecting L-carnitine, started this week



## bigbeef (Mar 15, 2011)

Well I started this week shooting 1000mg of lcarnitine a day. Doing it in the a.m.. Currently 242lbs. Doing 30min cardio a day and lifting 5 days a week. No real special diet, 250g of protein and trying to keep it pretty lean. If anyone has any tips let me know. It does sting pretty good and the area is kinda tender throughout the day. Only othere supps I am using is plcar and need2slin. And 2 200mg shots of ipamorelin a day


----------



## TwisT (Mar 15, 2011)

Keep us posted

-T



bigbeef said:


> Well I started this week shooting 1000mg of lcarnitine a day. Doing it in the a.m.. Currently 242lbs. Doing 30min cardio a day and lifting 5 days a week. No real special diet, 250g of protein and trying to keep it pretty lean. If anyone has any tips let me know. It does sting pretty good and the area is kinda tender throughout the day. Only othere supps I am using is plcar and need2slin. And 2 200mg shots of ipamorelin a day


----------



## bigbeef (Mar 17, 2011)

4 days in and good so far. Areas where injected are a little tender. Feels like a little pocket under skin where injected but nothing major and no redness. I think maybe just holding some of the fluid in the injection site. I am off all stims and caffene so my body is probably holding a little more fluid than normal. I guess I am gonna hold at 1000mg for the next two weeks and see how it goes, if no real results might bump it up to 1500. I have noticed I sweat a little more
  DOes anyone know what the half life is on this stuff


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 17, 2011)

> Well I started this week shooting 1000mg of lcarnitine a day. Doing it  in the a.m.. Currently 242lbs. Doing 30min cardio a day and lifting 5  days a week. No real special diet, 250g of protein and trying to keep it  pretty lean. If anyone has any tips let me know. It does sting pretty  good and the area is kinda tender throughout the day. Only othere supps I  am using is plcar and need2slin. And 2 200mg shots of ipamorelin a day



Can you shoot me a pm about how you made it?  seems qute interesting!  subscribed!


----------



## carmineb (Mar 18, 2011)

off on a tangent here (excuse my digression), but I heard the only sure way to see if the product is working is basically to do a test for free testosterone before, then do one after the administration of l-cartinine. if the free test is down, it means the l-cartiniine is working since the receptor sites are sensitized and/or more of them to accept the testosterone.


----------



## bigbeef (Mar 18, 2011)

carmineb said:


> off on a tangent here (excuse my digression), but I heard the only sure way to see if the product is working is basically to do a test for free testosterone before, then do one after the administration of l-cartinine. if the free test is down, it means the l-cartiniine is working since the receptor sites are sensitized and/or more of them to accept the testosterone.


 never heard that bro,but thanks for the info. This is a new one to me and I have not been able to find much info


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 19, 2011)

bigbeef said:


> Well I started this week shooting 1000mg of lcarnitine a day. Doing it in the a.m.. Currently 242lbs. Doing 30min cardio a day and lifting 5 days a week. No real special diet, 250g of protein and trying to keep it pretty lean. If anyone has any tips let me know. It does sting pretty good and the area is kinda tender throughout the day. Only othere supps I am using is plcar and need2slin. And 2 200mg shots of ipamorelin a day


Please add a ghrh to your Ipam. I promise, you will be able to tell a difference. Its almost a must to do ghrps and ghrh together!! Just my opinion... Im starting L-carnitine in a few days. Keep us posted on progress!


----------



## bigbeef (Mar 20, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> Please add a ghrh to your Ipam. I promise, you will be able to tell a difference. Its almost a must to do ghrps and ghrh together!! Just my opinion... Im starting L-carnitine in a few days. Keep us posted on progress!


 yeah man I have run ghrp6 before. which do you think would be best ghrp6 or 2


----------



## phosphor (Mar 20, 2011)

Just an fyi for you folks, found this on another site/thread:

*Homebrew L-Carnitine injectible* 
​Between pricing on commercially available l-carnitine injectible, plus the fact that at 200mg/55kg bodyweight dosing you need 4ml a day I decided to homebrew my own. What you need is 

*20g l-carnitine base* from Bulk L-Carnitine Base (Bulk L-Carnitine Base, USP) . I selected them due to them having highest purity on a COA that I could find.
*10ml distilled water
.25ml Benzyl Alcohol*

vials, media bottle and a glass marble for stirring, syringes, whatman filter (.45 micron)

add water to media bottle 
add l-carnitine to media bottle 
seal 
heat 
swish till all dissolved 
let cool 
add benzyl alcohol 
reseal and swish till its all back in solution 
draw into syringe 
push thru watman filter into presealed sterile vial 
you end up with 800mg/ml this way. Its fairly thick, a little bit too thick to go through a 27ga fast. The PH is right around 7 so not painful.


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 20, 2011)

have any probs filtering through the .45 vs a .2 since its with bac water?


----------



## Dr. Tox (Mar 21, 2011)

A few questions - was the L Car. From a board sponsor. I would like to try it with my hgh fragment. Next what is picar and need2 skin? If you could point me in the right direction. I am cutting right now and looking for additions to my program.  Thanks


----------



## bigbeef (Mar 22, 2011)

Dr. Tox said:


> A few questions - was the L Car. From a board sponsor. I would like to try it with my hgh fragment. Next what is picar and need2 skin? If you could point me in the right direction. I am cutting right now and looking for additions to my program. Thanks


 plcar and need2slin.  the first ia type of l carnitine in bulk powder. the second is a nutrient partitionar. You can buy it at needtobuildmuscle.com


----------



## phosphor (Mar 22, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> have any probs filtering through the .45 vs a .2 since its with bac water?


 
I never tried the recipe yet. I will prolly go through the board sponsor first myself to see if the injections work their magic. With all the supplies recommended, it would cost around $150 the first time around. If it works well, I may try my hand at the cocktail and get the rest needed from the sponsor.


----------



## bigbeef (Mar 22, 2011)

I am in the star two week two and all is well. Last week I did have some redness and did not use any for a day or two. Redness went away. It was not feverish or painful, just making sure. It still burns when it goes in and feels a little lumpy under the skin, but hopefully it will smooth out


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 22, 2011)

where are you injectin, just around abdomen area or other areas?


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 22, 2011)

Dr. Tox said:


> A few questions - was the L Car. From a board sponsor. I would like to try it with my hgh fragment. Next what is picar and need2 skin? If you could point me in the right direction. I am cutting right now and looking for additions to my program. Thanks


Talk to the guys at Extremepeptides, They can def take care of your answers in reguards to this matter,

Hgh frag with added L-caranatine = excellent fatloss combo. This is safe and mild if you dont want to start messing with thyroid medications.

Always remember diet is 80% of fatloss...


----------



## bigbeef (Mar 22, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> Talk to the guys at Extremepeptides, They can def take care of your answers in reguards to this matter,
> 
> Hgh frag with added L-caranatine = excellent fatloss combo. This is safe and mild if you dont want to start messing with thyroid medications.
> 
> Always remember diet is 80% of fatloss...


 Have you ever used the hgg frag. I ran it for a month without seeing results. The verdict is definitely mixed on it to say the least. Not many have actually used it, just go on hear say. I was just wondering if you had and what dosage worked good for you


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 22, 2011)

bigbeef said:


> Have you ever used the hgg frag. I ran it for a month without seeing results. The verdict is definitely mixed on it to say the least. Not many have actually used it, just go on hear say. I was just wondering if you had and what dosage worked good for you


 I noticed results at 330mcg per dose, This compound has to be used multiple times per day. I always use this on empty stomach, and especially pre-cardio.


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 30, 2011)

bigbeef said:


> yeah man I have run ghrp6 before. which do you think would be best ghrp6 or 2


Talk to twist... He is the man on this site! Its not really a case of which is better, To figure this question out, what are your goals, weight and age????


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 30, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> where are you injectin, just around abdomen area or other areas?


abdomen, and inner thigh. People say this stings,, its not that bad at all. Ive said it before, talk to TWIST, he knows his stuff, and is a straight up dude!!


----------



## TwisT (Mar 30, 2011)

~

-t


----------

